# Thermostat



## vmf214 (Nov 15, 2009)

I have a Vulcan N15/3015-3 it is for 120/240/480 volts, which of the four terminals would i use for 240. This is a new type we are using and wired differentlyz. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The two outside terminals are the line, and the two inside terminals are the load.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.

Any specific questions?


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

would not the use of a multimeter have helped?


----------

